# Solor Powered Mini Splits



## kino (Sep 13, 2011)

I just found out about Solor Powered Mini Splits and would like to know if anyone has had any experience with one?


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

I haven't heard of them but I'd love some info. also.


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

I actually just found one on eBay for U.S. $2499.00.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Out of idle curiosity, what is a mini split?


----------



## Mujtaba (May 8, 2014)

*Divorce from eea*

Can u guys help me please


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Mujtaba said:


> Can u guys help me please


What is your interest in Mexico and why do you need our help?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla, a mini split is an air conditioner.....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Isla, a mini split is an air conditioner.....


That's a new one for me! Why is it split? Does it have a split personality?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes it does, split into 2 units, the room unit and a separate condenser unit outside, different than a window unit or central A/C.....


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The inside part is usually inserted into a opening created for the purpose. Minisplits are more energy efficient and very, very quiet inside the room. Great for bedrooms.

We installed solar panels last year, so our mini split runs on that. Don't know if there are mini-splits running on solar by themselves.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you have solar electric panels (photovoltaics) you are still using CFE power for everything and feeding power from your panels back to the CFE meter. When your panels generate more than you are using, the meter actually runs backward. In effect, you are getting credit.
To actually operate anything on solar alone, you would need large expensive battery banks, inverter and control systems; all feeding your electric panel separately from the CFE feed, but with the capacity to use CFE as back-up. Such systems are used in purely off-grid applications, but seldom where commercial power is available. They are just too expensive.
A mini-split running on just solar power could not operate on a cloudy day, at night, or on a rainy day. If it were practical, it would require a huge array of panels, plus the batteries and control systems.
Beware of such advertisements.


----------

